# My Lego Blanket!



## elly76 (Nov 8, 2011)

Here is the Lego Blanket I am working on for my 8 yr old son. I hope to get it finished by his birthday which is Nov. 20th!


----------



## pmarch (Mar 18, 2012)

Nice. I've never seen a Lego pattern before. I'm sure he will love it .


----------



## RenaChristine (Jun 25, 2011)

That is terrific! It looks like so much fun for your son. My little guy (also 8 years old) would love love love this blanket.


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Lovely work.


----------



## snowsaint (Aug 3, 2011)

Love the Legos in the blanket!


----------



## elly76 (Nov 8, 2011)

Thank you for the nice comments!


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Looks fantastic, im sure he will love it.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Love it as I'm sure your GS will.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow that is just handsome. Plus easier on the feet if you step on it. Just a bit of fun there, really it is a wonderful blanket and I bet your son is going to love it. Colors are so fun and bright.


----------



## nsnewfie1996 (Nov 19, 2011)

the pattern for the lego blanket is here: http://www.allfreecrochet.com/Crochet-Afghan-Patterns/Lego-Block#


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

This is just adorable! I have a couple of grandsons who would love it too!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Well my son would just love that. He still has a box of lego every Christmas and he's 32 and a Dad himself lol! He would go mad for your blanket


----------



## me2memeinVT (Mar 5, 2011)

Wow! What a great blanket for a Lego lover-looks so soft and cuddly too!


----------



## isaacsnan (Apr 10, 2012)

WOW...I think it's brilliant.....Looks great...xxx... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

That is brilliant. Love it!


----------



## illusionsbydonna (Mar 24, 2012)

Now that is cute! All those bobbles though.. :shock:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Wow!! Now, that's a unique blanket..lovely colors and work....you go girl!!
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup:


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

So cute!!


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

That's brilliant, I haven't seen the lego afghan before. My 5 year old GS would love that.


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

This is great..i din't know any kid, young or old that wouldn't love it.


----------



## teddybear_nana (Aug 14, 2012)

way to cute


----------



## LizMiller (Oct 31, 2011)

My grandson would be overjoyed to have this Lego blanket - but I can't crochet! Can anyone create a similar knitted pattern? - just one block pattern would do. I'd be sooooo very grateful! Thanks


----------



## gcoop (Mar 12, 2012)

Spectacular, I am sure that blanket would be a hit with any child or in fact any lego loving adult


----------



## Krissyb1 (Apr 19, 2011)

I love it! I have a grown son who would probably love it, too.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Very interesting blanket! Nice job.


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

I am quickly switching to the next page so my 8-year-old doesn't see it. I would be doomed! 

Fabulous and creative. Love it!!!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

That is brilliant. I've never seen a lego blanket before. I would imagine all children would love one! xx


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

Your son will love that is is beautiful very special birthday present hand made by Mum.


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh that is a brilliant blanket! What great colours, and so well made. There is certainly no doubting it is lego!


----------



## elly76 (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks again!


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Such a beautiful and fun blanket!!! Your son you absolutely enjoy and treasure this wonderful gift for many years!!!


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Fantastic. Did you think that up yourself?


----------



## sewnhair (Jun 7, 2011)

This is fantastic!!! I've never seen anything like this and I love it ---- I'm thinking about making it for my GS. Thanks for sharing your photos & info!


----------



## Lindylou22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Very cute and any child would love it!


----------



## kentish lady (Jun 10, 2011)

what a fun blanket .love it ....


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

WOW! That looks very cool.Very creative,and beautiful work.


----------



## ole chook (May 17, 2011)

that i sooooo cool


----------



## phoenix knitter (May 23, 2012)

That is so cool! Is it difficult to do?


----------



## kiki judy (Jul 1, 2011)

love it


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Amazing! My son is 28, and he loves Legos! He'd get a kick out of that blanket! He's getting his master's degree from Johns Hopkins, and his favorite class has been a robotics class where they got to use the Lego robotic kits to make and program robots! He had a great time with it!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Where did you find that pattern??? How perfect is that!


----------



## elsiemarley (Jul 27, 2012)

I wish I had this pattern 35-40 years ago, when my son lived and breathed lego --- I'll definately save this for when the next child afgan is called for. Come to think of it, I might like it myself -- my decor is blue and yellow with red accents. Might use softer shades but it's just a fun pattern. Thanks for sharing. 

Take Joy,


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

I just love this and you did a fabulous job!


----------



## marilynann (Mar 23, 2011)

What a nice idea especially for a child's bedroom, well done!


----------



## sbel3555 (Apr 11, 2011)

What A great idea and it is very pretty too. Good Luck


----------



## fludzbug (Apr 14, 2012)

I love it. Great job!


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

My sweet GS would love this. Great job!


----------



## BeckyOH (May 18, 2012)

That is absolutely adorable!


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

What a clever idea and carried out so well. My 4 year old grandson is a big legos fan. He would love it!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

That is so cute!


----------



## skrobert (Sep 1, 2011)

Awesome blanket!


----------



## beverlyl (Apr 20, 2011)

What a Job!! He is going to love it!!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Wow, what a great blanket! Be sure to post a picture of your son with it after it is completed. I have a couple grandsons who would like this pattern. Actually my 42 year old son would like it as well!


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

I really like it. Does look like legos. And they won't hurt when you step on them.


----------



## bu1201 (Sep 6, 2012)

That is simply amazing!


----------



## sharonlee (Feb 13, 2011)

what a beautiful job. Your little one will love it


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

That blanket is so nice. What a great idea. Woww he will be thrilled. Just wonderful work. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

I want one! this is fabulous! Be prepared for a wild reaction when he sees it. This is awesome. Thanks so much for sharing. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

This is outstanding! Any child would love this blanket!


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

you are so so clever!!!


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

Nice job. That was a lot of work.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I looked at the pattern but it is crochet   big bummer I knit but no crochet..


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow that is awesome, never seen a pattern like this,thank you for showing us.


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

That is so fun!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Great blanket - what a clever idea!!


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

That is great!


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

It is very nice and lovely work


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

Adorable! He'll love it.


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

Cute!!!!


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Oh how I wish there was a knitting pattern for this. My little grandson would go nuts over this!!!


----------



## monic1953 (Apr 4, 2011)

elly76 said:


> Here is the Lego Blanket I am working on for my 8 yr old son. I hope to get it finished by his birthday which is Nov. 20th!


How much more do you have to do?


----------



## GudrunM (Feb 17, 2012)

love it, love it, love it. I am a knitter but I will follow the utube video to learn how to crochet this for my son who loves lego.
thanks for sharing.


----------



## momofzman (Sep 27, 2012)

Lucky Grandson! My grandkids love Legos, and I'm definitely putting this pattern in my binder of things to do when I have time. I love how colorful it is. Beautiful job!!!!


----------



## Tomasina (Feb 2, 2011)

elly76 said:


> Here is the Lego Blanket I am working on for my 8 yr old son. I hope to get it finished by his birthday which is Nov. 20th!


That is so cool. He's going to love this for his lifetime.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

What a clever idea! Love it.


----------



## zbangel (Jun 28, 2011)

This is awesome! He will love it forever!


----------



## Sandy Hill (Sep 5, 2012)

Oh my word! It does look like Legos! Neat!


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

How cute is that?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

very nice


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

What a great afghan. He will love it.


----------



## Pilla (Apr 17, 2011)

That's brilliant! I think I ought to make ome for my son in law!!! At 27 he is still mad on lego.


----------



## bfralix (Sep 25, 2011)

Love,love it


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

That's really neat! I've never seen a Lego blanket before! 

Your son and I share a birthday


----------



## Nonan (Mar 27, 2011)

WOW! So much work, but well worth it. Did you connect each block separately or continue crocheting in one piece?


----------



## humdinger (Sep 12, 2011)

That is so cute and what a great idea for all the Lego lovers!


----------



## humdinger (Sep 12, 2011)

That is so cute and what a great idea for all the Lego lovers!


----------



## fatkitty (Jun 23, 2011)

Brilliant, love it!


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

Very cool! My son would love it too ~ and he just turned 20! Some things you never outgrow 
Well done!


----------



## Mazbeard46 (May 22, 2012)

My son is 36, still loves Lego, can't wait for his baby boy to " grow into it" even though he is only 10 weeks old,,,,they went to Lego land in Windsor (London) last weekend.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

It is so awesome, love it thanks for the link.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Cool! I would want to build things with it though.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Gorgeous! Doesn't look like an easy pattern.


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

Cute


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

that is brill


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow! How darling is that!!! I'm sure that he'll love it!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It's so cute! Can you share the pattern? I have a legomaniac grandson.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

nsnewfie1996 said:


> the pattern for the lego blanket is here: http://www.allfreecrochet.com/Crochet-Afghan-Patterns/Lego-Block#


Thanks for the link!


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

wow! Nice!!


----------



## jackie1595 (Nov 12, 2011)

Beautiful and creative!!! Is this your own pattern? Your son will love it. Has he seen you work on it? Or will it be a complete surprise?


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

That is so so so cute. My daughter just married a guy who is STILL hooked on Legos. I think I'll knit this for their first baby blanket (if they don't wait too long and I forget about it!!!)


----------



## Amysue (Apr 23, 2012)

The Lego blanket is awesome my Grandson will be ten on Saturday and I sent him a Lego kit he asked for,,,he would love it


----------



## elly76 (Nov 8, 2011)

monic1953 said:


> elly76 said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the Lego Blanket I am working on for my 8 yr old son. I hope to get it finished by his birthday which is Nov. 20th!
> ...


I want it to fit his bed, so I am only half way done! It's really easy, just tedious!


----------



## elly76 (Nov 8, 2011)

Nonan said:


> WOW! So much work, but well worth it. Did you connect each block separately or continue crocheting in one piece?


Each block was separate and then I crocheted them together.


----------



## grandmothercarolyn (Jul 15, 2011)

Novel idea! And you've done an outstanding job - love the even tension and correctly sized blocks!
Grandmother Carolyn


----------



## elly76 (Nov 8, 2011)

jackie1595 said:


> Beautiful and creative!!! Is this your own pattern? Your son will love it. Has he seen you work on it? Or will it be a complete surprise?


I got the pattern online, but modified it a little. Yes he has seen me work on it. I wanted to surprise him, I let the cat out of the bag when I was talking to my husband about it and he over heard us talking!


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

WOW' Very nice'


----------



## jackie1595 (Nov 12, 2011)

elly76 said:


> jackie1595 said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful and creative!!! Is this your own pattern? Your son will love it. Has he seen you work on it? Or will it be a complete surprise?
> ...


It's a work of love for sure!!!!


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Awww! My nephew would love this! He has a huge collection of Lego's!


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

really Cool!


----------



## Savta5 (Mar 6, 2011)

Such a novel idea - it's lovely.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

How clever!&#128515;


----------



## crafty jeanie (Apr 1, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

What a cute idea. I am sure he will love it.


----------



## josette (Jul 6, 2012)

adorable!!!


----------



## Grandma val (Oct 6, 2011)

That is amazing


----------



## mumofkate (Oct 11, 2012)

good luck with your blanket, it looks like hard work and lots of wool. I hope you get it done for his birthday. Its very nice.


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

Amazing.. I know a grandchild of mine who would love that


----------



## knittables (Oct 9, 2011)

Wow, this is fantastic, great job.


----------



## 22401 (May 27, 2011)

That is the coolest! I know a couple of kids who would love this!!


----------



## imoffcall (Oct 12, 2011)

Neat!! Too cute


----------



## EFerg (Apr 9, 2012)

Wow, it's stunning!


----------



## jacqui_c (Mar 30, 2011)

WHAT A GREAT IDEA!


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Oh, that is just fabulous. LOVE it. Wish I had a little one (grandchild) to make it for. It's sure to be a big, big hit.


----------



## suef3711 (Aug 30, 2011)

What an interesting blanket. Nice and bright. Great job.


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

Once you know this pattern you could make hats, scarves, sweaters. Now if we could just think of a way to knit it. Any one??? This is so colorful and bright. Thanks for getting us all excited!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kateydid (Apr 24, 2012)

Wow! That is so cool. I'm sur it will be loved for a long time.


----------



## PencilLady (Sep 16, 2012)

Beautiful afghan! Lucky son!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

He should love this!


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

Oh, that is really cute. So cheery too.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very attractive,awesome blanket. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pawpawlover (Jun 10, 2012)

What a great idea! I like the brilliant colours as well.


----------



## beachperson (Feb 21, 2012)

STUNNING. ABSOLUTELY!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

I love it!
Thanks for the link.


----------



## quickbrownfoxph (Aug 11, 2011)

Adorable! ^_^ Your son will absolutely love it! :-D


----------



## Rainbow (May 14, 2011)

wow awesome....


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Gosh, what a cute idea! I am constantly amazed and impressed on this forum!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

You are doing a beautiful job! He will truly LOVE this blanket.


----------



## tinam (Jul 15, 2011)

Wow! That is brilliant - my son is nearly 8 and would love this too! xx


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi, Very nice.... lucky boy............


----------



## KayellWY (Nov 13, 2011)

I love this and I have an almost 9-year-old grandson who would love it too!


----------



## cooljn (Jul 23, 2012)

That is a very cool blanket. I am sure your son will love it.


----------



## Linheln (Jun 14, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

very interesting!


----------



## BUSSEY99 (Nov 15, 2011)

I use to love legos.


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

I love it. I've had it in my to-do list for a while. My grandson is addicted to Legos!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

What about the girls? I loved Legos too! Of course I also had a dump truck and a playschool workbench.


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

Perfect! My now nearly grown son would have loved that! He still secretly reads the Lego catalog that still comes to the house!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

A very clever design. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## transdolly (Nov 12, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

That is very nice. rlmayknit


----------



## Thulha (Nov 10, 2011)

I have never seen that before, really clever! My grandson would have loved it. Love how colorful it is too.


----------



## medtrans56 (Mar 13, 2011)

That is so cute. I am sure he will love it.


----------



## page62 (Nov 24, 2011)

I love it wish it was a knit pattern as I don't crochet


----------



## page62 (Nov 24, 2011)

I love it wish it was a knit pattern as I don't crochet


----------



## Arline (Nov 1, 2011)

Ok that is really cool! Love it'


----------



## KEgan (Feb 15, 2012)

It's beautiful. I love the bright colors.


----------



## Catzzy (Dec 7, 2011)

That is really cool looking. What a unique idea...


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

grandday said:


> Lovely work.


What a unique pattern...I am sure because Grandma made it he will love it....


----------



## timtookie (Jun 5, 2011)

u r so clever - lucky boy having a wonderful mum like you, that blanket is a treasure


----------



## crochetlady001 (Sep 10, 2011)

Your blanket is just to cute for words. What a great idea. He will just love, love, love it.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Unique! Any kid would love that!!!


----------



## janette6154 (May 25, 2012)

Gorgeous. Thank goodness my grandsons do not know where to find this site.


----------



## whodlum (Jun 9, 2011)

Perfect for a young child (or even an older one ). Did you make it up, or was there a pattern for it?


----------



## Adoreen (Oct 29, 2011)

That is lovely. my son would love a blanket like that.


----------



## free2knit (Oct 27, 2011)

wow that is really nice, looks like alot of work


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

What a neat blanket. Thank you for the pattern information,


----------



## shelty lover (Mar 29, 2012)

I know a lot of little kids who would love this afghan!!


----------



## knittylady (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi i'm making one now. how did you put it together?


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

What a great pattern!


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

Wow,I really like this lego blanket,thank-u for sharing.


----------



## elly76 (Nov 8, 2011)

knittylady said:


> Hi i'm making one now. how did you put it together?


Hi, I put it together with a single crochet stitch, but I think next time I make it, I will use a slip stitch or just sew the blocks together like when you sew clothing together.


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this clever project. It is so doable.


----------

